# Motivation Needed!



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

So I'm 23, 5'4", about 200 lbs. I currently ride my 15.2hh appendix but plan on starting my Arabian gelding next year. Before I do I would love to lose at least 30lbs! I tend to do really good on my diet/excercises plans for about a month or so and then I always crash. 
I would really love to have a friend or two with similar goals and maybe close to my age and whatnot to be in contact with daily for motivation/accountability. Anyone else interested?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am interested! I'm 5'7 and about 215 pounds. I'd love to lose about 35 pounds. Pm me if your interested


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Definitely. I pm'd you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm in if you guys want another buddy! I'd like to lose some weight just to feel more /comfortable/ in the saddle again. 30-35 pounds sounds like a great starting point to me. =)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm in.

I don't have a weight goal, I have a size goal. I want to be a size 8 by my birthday (October 24). I am currently a size 12/14 (5'7" and 180lbs).

I got some tips from my sister-in-law (who is a personal trainer in GA) and from the trainer at my barn, so here's hoping!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm in.
> 
> I don't have a weight goal, I have a size goal. I want to be a size 8 by my birthday (October 24). I am currently a size 12/14 (5'7" and 180lbs).
> 
> I got some tips from my sister-in-law (who is a personal trainer in GA) and from the trainer at my barn, so here's hoping!


Share the tips!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, my sister-in-law suggested eating six small (healthy) meals per day and getting your heart rate up to 80 beats per minute for a minimum thirty minutes five days a week.

The trainer at my barn said she went from a size 12 to a size 6 in five months by eating egg whites (scrambled) for breakfast every morning and just riding a lot.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks draftyairesmom! I have done the 5-6 small meals and do pretty good but like I said it only lasts about a month before I start losin it for whatever reason. I think we ought a maybe have a weekly weigh in or something to help keep us on track. And if anyone has any excercises they especially like or anything please share!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't want to lose, just wanna be motivated enough to exercise especially being out of the saddle right now.. I'll be ya'lls cheerleader!!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd love to be a part of this. I need to lose more than 30-35 lbs but it is an awesome start. I'm so ashamed I don't even want to post my weight. All I know is I feel terrible for my horses when I get on them and I don't want to feel that way anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I would eventually like to be down 50-60lbs but since 30 is about halfway that's my first goal. Gotta say it's not been going good the last few days. Lost my dog (ran away and hasen't returned) and its been rough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Janasse said:


> Yeah I would eventually like to be down 50-60lbs but since 30 is about halfway that's my first goal. Gotta say it's not been going good the last few days. Lost my dog (ran away and hasen't returned) and its been rough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry about your dog.. I hope next week goes better!

*cheers with pompoms*


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you. It's been kinda rough. Almost would've been easier to just find her dead, at least that way I'd know what happened. Considering I live in the middle of the woods chances are she's not coming back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So sorry about your dog. =( Not knowing is the absolute worst. Our family dog of 6 years disappeared one day never to be seen again and I still wonder what happened and if he's still out there.


----------

